# Costume Contest Prize Ideas



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

We did a 1920's speakeasy theme one year and gave out mini-bar sized liquor bottles, small packs (there were 2 to a pack) of cheroots, and a 'best costume' certificate.

Last year for our Halloween party, we gave out trophies that we had hand-made based on an idea posted by another forurmite (I think those trophies were called 'Frankies'). The base was a plastic coffin (normally used to hold candy). Then we popped the plastic pumpkin off the top of some Halloween flashlights, stood the coffin on its end, and put the pumpkin on top of the coffin. We also bought some plastic skeleton hands and used those to finish off the trophy (some had the hands on top of the pumpkin, some hands were on the sides of the coffin, other hands on the back of the coffin, etc). Finally, we spraypainted the whole thing gold. They came out looking great and total cost to make each was about $3.

We try to keep the prizes pretty inexpensive so that we can give out more of them.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

That is a great idea! I love the name "Frankies". Thanks for the response llondra


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm glad that helps. I found the link that we based our trophy on (in case you hadn't already looked at it). This is pretty much what our trophies came out looking like except for the coffin base versus the wooden base pictured here.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showpost.php?p=51572&postcount=8


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Those kick butt~~~ I am so glad I found this forum! Your my hero...Thanks for the help


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Brandy,

if your party has a theme you can base it off of that. Last year mine was a psycho circus, so I gave my best costume winner a DVD of Killer Klowns From Outer Space. It was a hit!!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I love that idea too. Unfortunately, my parties are always creative chaos b/c I like to see everyone own ideas. But horror dvds are a good idea even without a theme. Thanks! (Besides everyone needs a collection)


----------

